
Reddit ban users for upvoting certain posts/comments - abc-xyz
https://old.reddit.com/r/DeclineIntoCensorship/comments/ifoo4s/so_theyre_handling_out_bans_for_voting_for_the/
======
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23601595](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23601595)

------
carldaddy
Sometimes I accidentally click the upvote button.

